# Advice on Hymer B544



## munchie (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi all
Since last posting have had to downgrade dream motorhome and I am about to purchase a 1993 Hymer b544 and was wondering if there is anything I should aware of when viewing before handing over my money other than usual signs of damage/dampness which would I guess be a standard thing to check on this age of vehicle.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Had a ' 94 544 2.5, thought it great, went all over France ,Spain and other places with no problems. Faults in ours, Rh drive, near side door and window frame plus nearside window also got damp. Both repaired . Lack of power at one time and turned out to be the injectors, again repaired though quite costly by Lucas.Other than that it was great . Would I have another one yes. Unfortunately have had to give up .


----------



## munchie (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Teal
Thanks for the quick reply forgot to mention that it is a l/h drive model, mechanical issues ok as I was in the trade for many years but it is more the body side so thanks for your help and sorry to hear you had to give up.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Check the front cross member under the radiator they are prone to rusting out,but replacement is a simple d.i.y job


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

*Hymer*

Hi Andy I have a b534 1994, not a lot different in the materials used at the time, I would say the things to look out for are the fridge the water heater and the cassette tiolet, there all expensive to replace, I have now done nearly 200.000 klms and still going strong what more can I say: Brian


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I used to have a B544 and the rear axle payload was rubbish. So I would suggest you get it weighed empty as mine only had about 40Kg available. But it did have a towbar and chequer plate all over the roof.
Worth checking though.


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hi Andy,

I have a 1993 B564 [side kitchen as opposed to end]. Apart from shabby upholstery [which we replaced] my only problem was the board over the dash [see attached pic] Either due to *extremes* of internal condensation or more likely, a leak round the screen seal. I replaced the board with a marine grade ply.
Re: the previous comment about payload, I had mine on the weighbridge last weekend - Gross 2960kg - that being with approx. 90% of usual kit loaded.

Regards,
Dave


----------



## munchie (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi All 
Thanks for all the comments and things to watch out for the payload may be an issue as the motorhome has a scooter rack attached so I will follow advice when I get the motorhome and have weight issues checked out. The hymer is advertised with air ride suspension was this standard on such an age of vehicle or would this be an aftermarket option.
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

The air ride suspension is an add-on, and may have been fitted to raise the GVW to 3500kg, check the V5, and if there is paperwork, it may be in there, also the weighting plate which may be under the bonnet or just inside the habitation door. Hopefully the air ride was part of a re-plating to upgrade to 3500kg.
Mine was uprated by a previous owner to 3500kg by fitting air suspension and higher rated tyres, giving me over 600kg of usable payload margin on my '94 B564, from the original 100-odd kg.
As posted above, try to get it on a weighbridge during your test drive,


----------



## Focusgirl (Mar 3, 2010)

*See if you can get one like this !*

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hymer-B53..._Motorhomes&hash=item336d6956fc#ht_658wt_1185

Oh, this is a 534 with the rear lounge layout.


----------



## munchie (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks to all who have posted have found local weighbridge and will check out as part of test drive but unless its really poor payload allowance I don't think it will be a dealbreaker. Hoping that as Bill mentioned air ride has been added to address this problem.Hopefully lookforward to completing deal and meeting fellow members at future rallies.


----------

